# Estetiikka ja nykykansain kirjallisuus



## jonquiliser

Päivää

Nähdäänpä jos olisi joku taitava suomenkielinen henkilö täälläpäin kesähelteissä(?)kin...

Vaikuttaa siltä että joskus aikoinaan on ollut olemassa tämänniminen oppiaine yliopistoissa. Olisiko kellään avistus mistä voi löytää tietoa tästä? Ehkä jopa tietää miten kääntää ruotsiksi tai englanniksi? Oletan että kyseessä on suurin piirtäin se mitä opiskellaan aineessa "kotimainen kirjallisuus", mutta tarkempaa tietoa olisi välttämätön...

Kiitos


----------



## DrWatson

jonquiliser said:


> Päivää
> 
> Nähdäänpä jos olisi joku taitava suomenkielinen henkilö täälläpäin kesähelteissä(?)kin...
> 
> Vaikuttaa siltä että joskus aikoinaan on ollut olemassa tämänniminen oppiaine yliopistoissa. Olisiko kellään aavistusta mistä voi löytää tietoa tästä? Ehkä jopa tietoa miten kääntää ruotsiksi tai englanniksi? Oletan että kyseessä on suurin piirtein se mitä opiskellaan aineessa "kotimainen kirjallisuus", mutta tarkempi tieto olisi välttämätöntä...
> 
> Kiitos


Vähän pilkunviilausta näin aluksi 

Tuosta taitavuudesta en tiedä, mutta jotain löysin Googlesta hakemalla (ehkä oletkin jo tehnyt sen?). Helsingin yliopiston sivuilta löytyi pari aihetta käsittelevää sivua:
http://www.helsinki.fi/taitu/estetiikka/historiaa.htm
http://www.helsinki.fi/ajankohtaista/uutisarkisto/9-2002/30-14-52-29

Ilmeisesti aineen nimi oli "Estetiikka ja nykyiskansan kirjallisuus" (tuotti ainakin enemmän hakutuloksia). Jälkimmäisen linkin sivulta silmääni osui tällainen ruotsinnos kuin "Estetik och nyare litteratur". Englanniksi kääntäisin sen ehkä "Aesthetics and contemporary literature", joka nyt ei englanninpuhujalle välttämättä yksin kerro yhtään mitään 

Tarkempaa tietoa tai kokemusta aiheesta minulla ei ole, mutta toivottavasti tuolta löytyy jotain.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hehe, joskus aikoinaan opettajat valittivat siitä että käytän liikaa partitiivia.. joten nykyään poistan joitakin kohteita vain niin että niitä olisi vähemmän. höh, ei näy toimivan 

Kiitoksia!

Ja sieltähän löytyi ruotsinnoskin! Eli, Estetik och nyare litteratur.  Taitavuus riitti, tänks   (Löysin muuten aika paljon enemmän "Estetiikka ja * nykykansain* kirjallisuus" kuin "E & nykyiskansan kirjallisuus" googlettamalla - 43 vs. 3.. Ja tämä on termi kääntämässäni artikkelissakin.)


----------



## DrWatson

jonquiliser said:


> (Löysin muuten aika paljon enemmän "Estetiikka ja * nykykansain* kirjallisuus" kuin "E & nykyiskansan kirjallisuus" googlettamalla - 43 vs. 3.. Ja tämä on termi kääntämässäni artikkelissakin.)


Mutta kun piti sanomani että "E ja nykyiskansa*i*n kirjallisuus". Sillä löysin jotain 110 tulosta.


----------



## jonquiliser

Ah, just. Taisin ymmärtää väärin. Terveisiä!


----------



## DrWatson

Sinä luit ja ymmärsit ihan oikein, minä puolestani tein kirjoitusvirheen ensimmäisessä viestissäni. Terveisiä sinnekin!


----------

